# Lola update (especially for Colin!)



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok, 3rd time lucky- photobucket has been crashing on me since Thursday!! 

Well, its been a while since i have had the time to post on here, but i have been dipping in and out to coo over thenew puppy pics (congrats to all of the lucky new owners!)

So i am well overdue with a Lola update as she turned 1 in July and has grown into a gorgeous young lady!

I have added some baby pics for Colin and Jojo to compare to their (not-so-little) Ted and Fudge monster!

Sorry for the reams of pics!

Baby Lola..........














































......and grown-up Lola




























Clowning around with the cat........


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Good job you do not live near me I could be camping on your doorstep waiting for a puppy!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah nice to see you back Katie 
Lola is a real beauty and sooo like Ted.. Well I think anyway!! 
Not seen Fudge recently ... Maybe you can have a gathering of photos on here to compare them all together 
xx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I did spend 12 weeks at Pannel Ash near Harrogate in 1987 and my maternal family come from Hull so you never know pup 3 may be a yorkshire lad! Once we get the flat caps and whippets(!)


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Ah nice to see you back Katie
> Lola is a real beauty and sooo like Ted.. Well I think anyway!!
> Not seen Fudge recently ... Maybe you can have a gathering of photos on here to compare them all together
> xx


Thankyou!She has grown up into a lovely girl. Fudge was Lola's mini-me when she was younger so it will be interesting to see how she grows. Ted is a little stunner, avery handsome young man!



Pollypiglet said:


> I did spend 12 weeks at Pannel Ash near Harrogate in 1987 and my maternal family come from Hull so you never know pup 3 may be a yorkshire lad! Once we get the flat caps and whippets(!)


Ooh, you would have to give a Yorkshire pup some barking lessons so that he could understand your two!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Thankyou!She has grown up into a lovely girl. Fudge was Lola's mini-me when she was younger so it will be interesting to see how she grows. Ted is a little stunner, avery handsome young man!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, you would have to give a Yorkshire pup some barking lessons so that he could understand your two!!


What you saying maid? Us Plymuff folk knows all about accents but by gum we can do Yorkshire if we need to!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> What you saying maid? Us Plymuff folk knows all about accents but by gum we can do Yorkshire if we need to!


Fair do's


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Aww thanks Katie, I agree I think Ted and Lola really look alike...may be even more so than Fudge...but haven,t seen any pics of her for a while ...hint hint Jojo...anyway Lola is lovely and will be very happy if Ted turns out so nicely


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh she is beautiful! I need a choccy poo!! xx


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Aww thanks Katie, I agree I think Ted and Lola really look alike...may be even more so than Fudge...but haven,t seen any pics of her for a while ...hint hint Jojo...anyway Lola is lovely and will be very happy if Ted turns out so nicely


Aww, thanks Colin. I do think Ted is just scrummy (but i suppose i am a little biased!)

Oh yeah some Fudge pics would be good........... *HINT HINT* Jojo


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Oh she is beautiful! I need a choccy poo!! xx


Thankyou. I need to get some in the right light so show her coat colour as she is very faded now


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah Lola is scrummy! The baby Lola reminds me more of Fudge but she looks more like Ted as she has grown, complete with little white chin! x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

oh yes definitely see the family resemblance between Ted and Lola, think it's the eyes. Beautiful! 

Nice to see you back here Katie


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Absolutely georgeous x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Katie! You're back - it's been ages! Lola is looking gorgeous and having met Ted last weekend I can definitely see the resemblance. Are you planning any more litters by any chance... ?!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

the last picture is so funny!!! lol.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sper pics Katie, she looks so grown up ..... Notice the longer ears and shorter fringe, this seasons must haves


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Turi said:


> Hi Katie! You're back - it's been ages! Lola is looking gorgeous and having met Ted last weekend I can definitely see the resemblance. Are you planning any more litters by any chance... ?!


Thanks Turi! 

I may have a final litter from Izzi late next year but i'm not 100% yet. There may be a Lola litter in the future though.....


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Sper pics Katie, she looks so grown up ..... Notice the longer ears and shorter fringe, this seasons mat haves


Oh of course darling!! My girl is verrry fashion concious!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Thanks Turi!
> 
> I may have a final litter from Izzi late next year but i'm not 100% yet. There may be a Lola litter in the future though.....


Ooooooo, we'll have to keep in touch  Perhaps I can convince Marcus to get a second...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely pics. The one with your cats perched on top of the cat thingy, with Lola sneakily lying on the floor below is a real scream. The cats expression says it al. Lola is gorgeous


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd love to have a choccie like Lola/Fudge/Ted one day.....however the kids are starting to realise that two dogs take up valuable sofa space....will just have to wait until they start to fly the nest! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What a wonderful update xxx

I am feeling a bit of pressure to add a few Fudge pics now .. sorry been soo busy here my poo friends  

Lola is a darling .. think I better try to add some Fudge pics .. hold on to your hats  

Katie I have missed you xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> What a wonderful update xxx
> 
> I am feeling a bit of pressure to add a few Fudge pics now .. sorry been soo busy here my poo friends
> 
> ...


Yes please.....you also need to update your avatar...little Fudge is feeling left out


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Colin get off my case lol .. I will have to get a photo of my 3 beauties scaled down .. I cant do it, so have to ask hubby for help lol ... 

Here you go .. Fudge a few weeks ago ..more up to date ones coming soon  




















Fudge says hello to her big sister Lola and her bro Ted


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow, Fudge has grown since I last saw her. Looking even more scrummy than ever.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww. Look at Picnic and Fudge!
Love them!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Fudge is a beauty!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Colin get off my case lol .. I will have to get a photo of my 3 beauties scaled down .. I cant do it, so have to ask hubby for help lol ...
> 
> Here you go .. Fudge a few weeks ago ..more up to date ones coming soon
> 
> ...


Well some has to be LOL....

Fudge has the same wind tunnel effect muzzle but is MUCH thicker and curlier than Ted....she is a little beauty!!

PS:- Also still chubbier than Ted...he is a skinny minnie!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Colin you wait until I see you  ... you are always on my case!!!

Fudge has a soild build .. yep she is heavy too lol. As for the wind tunnel effect, you are so funny, I call it a slim muzzle which will fill out as their coats grow ... I know what you mean though as a wet cockapoo muzzle is the funniest thing ever...

I think I will go and weigh my poos .. How much is Ted weighing in at now he is 5 months old?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lovely pics of Fudge and Picnic. I love the expression 'wind tunnel muzzle'.....so cute.....and definitely a compliment! x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ted and Betty now both weigh 8 kgs...I think Betty could do with dropping a few pounds to be honest....it is lovely at the moment because they are also pretty much the same height and often run along sharing the same twig....if only I could get a picture of it...it is so sweet ....did you get change to weigh pudding...I mean Fudge yet!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

She was an adorable puppy but has grown into a beautiful dog! Happy Belated Birthday Lola!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Feeling a bit like a bad mom but Minton weighs in at 10kg! He is about 2" shorter than Hattie but he is so solid! He has a waist and he cannot keep up when Hattie has a mad moment in the fields but he is fit. Promiise I will try to get some pics but as soon as I get my camera they go all coy(!)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sue don't worry about Minton .. Fudge is a solid little poo, I went to weigh her and think the scales broke .. she was almost 9kg at 5 months old  

Katie how much does Lola weigh? 

I think Fudge is going to be my big beauty for sure ... she will overtake my adult poos before I know it ...


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

All your poo's are absolutely adorable, I love the colour changes in picnic xx


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Lola is gorgeous! The photo of her and the cat above is wonderful!!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Sue don't worry about Minton .. Fudge is a solid little poo, I went to weigh her and think the scales broke .. she was almost 9kg at 5 months old
> 
> Katie how much does Lola weigh?
> 
> I think Fudge is going to be my big beauty for sure ... she will overtake my adult poos before I know it ...


.............Erm...........9.9kgs!!

One of the boys from her litter is 14.5kgs!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lola is only a little bit bigger than Picnic ... 

Umm Fudge is not fat .. just in case you are all thinking this lol .. she is really solid and fit too. She has a solid neck, body and legs, she has a different build to my other poos .. actually all my poos have different builds and looks .. thats why we all love the cockapoo mix so much


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2012)

Loving the photos
xx


----------

